# Help with Breed?



## HectorHugoHollis (Nov 1, 2013)

I just got my 3rd rescue, Hollis, and I was hoping someone could help me figure out what breed she is. I can't figure out how to get a picture on here, but she's pretty small, about 1/2 the size of my red carneau she has one orange and one brown eye, grey and white feathers with white muffs and a long beak. Any thoughts?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

A pic would help greatly. You can download your pics into a site like photobucket and post the link in your reply here. We would love to see pics. Carneau are BIG pigeons so half the size of a carneau could be a lot of different breeds. A lot of breeds are muffed too. How long are the muffs? Is the white and gray in a pattern? A lot of breeds come in several different colors so the coloring may not necessarily make the breed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

HectorHugoHollis said:


> I just got my 3rd rescue, Hollis, and I was hoping someone could help me figure out what breed she is. I can't figure out how to get a picture on here, but she's pretty small, about 1/2 the size of my red carneau she has one orange and one brown eye, grey and white feathers with white muffs and a long beak. Any thoughts?


just from what you describe I would say any breed that comes in gray and white and has muffs.
silsian swallow pigeons are grey and white with large muffs and a longer more refined beak.

old english tumbers have muffs and come in allot of colors. that is just two, there are allot of muffed breeds.


----------



## HectorHugoHollis (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help. Here's a picture of her. Her muffs are fairly short. 


```
http://s1360.photobucket.com/user/emgedeit/media/photo-9_zpsb75f52b4.jpg.html
```


----------

